# Heck of a day at the market!



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

My o my, you just have to love Montana to live here. I went to Helena early Friday morning for a two day craft/art show connected to a marathon event call the govenors cup. Any way friday was really slow, gray and cool and then wet. Did enjoy sleeping in my car though, listening to the rain on the roof while a book played on the cd player. Very relaxing! Got up this morning and it was gray again, by show start at nine it was snowing and blowing, and this kept up all day till i left two hours early at 1:30 PM. Made good money in spite of the weather but was so so so cold and wet i drove with the heater on full blast for the full hour and a half it took to get back home! DH was doing the farmers market in butte and he was forced to leave early as well....life in the rocky mountains is just one adventure after another! sis


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

glad you did good in spite of the weather
glad you made a safe trip home.

I use to live in wyo. man it got cold but it 
sure was beautiful.

what do you sell?
how often do you do the market thing?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Ozark- We do shows about 26 weeks per year. 16 farmers market shows in butte during the summer as well as 3 art/craft shows in helena, the under the big sky three days missoula show, two day show for anacondas art in the park, a show in dillon and a few gem and mineral shows during the summer as well. then we get a bit of a break in oct before beginning the christmas type fall shows. Next year when i get retired from my full time day job we will do more probably. we sell natural stone cabinet knobs and pulls as well as stone jewelry and naked pine coat trees, loose polished stones, geodes etc. would love opinions on my web site too at www.montanasticksandstones.com sis


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh my goodness, your drawer pulls are GORGEOUS!
My plan is to have a kitchen with completely mismatched drawer knobs someday, and I think I know where I will be buying some of them from!


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

wow,
you sure are busy,

love the drawer pulls,actually,it all looks beautiful.
like your site too,very easy to use,and pretty too.

love your security pic


----------



## GoslingFever (Jan 31, 2006)

Yes, I have to comment on them too - your works are truly beautiful!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Thank you so much for the compliments and the comments about the web site. Seems I am always updating the darn thing and so have lost my ability to see what may need to be improved. I want to put a survey on the site but have not yet figured out how to do that.....such is life. Now I am off to sort rock for the mineral show. Hope you all have a most prosperous summer! (however you spell it lol) sis


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Do you allow people to send you rocks to have mounted?


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Will you send some of that cold my way? It has been in the upper 90s here with the heat index in the 100s. I can't imagine snow in June!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Ken, yes we mount rocks for folks. and hmsteader71 would be glad to send you some cold but today is supposed to be warm so "i ain't sharin" LOL Off to a three day event in Missoula this weekend. Praying it does not rain/snow/sleet/hail while I am there! sis


----------

